# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Установка пакета анализа в EXCEL

## vladovs

Не удается установить пакет анализа в EXCELE с помощью пункта меню Сервис/Надстройки/Пакет анализа. На одной машине выдается сообщение об отсутствии файла Analisys32.xll. На другой вообще ничего не происходит. А установить пакет очень нужно. Как поступить в таком случае, чтобы поставить пакет?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Какая версия Excel? 

В некоторых случаях необходим дистрибутив

----------


## vladovs

Версия Офиса 2003. Пробовал поставить библиотеку от 2007, но настройка не пошла

----------


## vladovs

Поделюсь своими наработками в решении этого вопроса. Пришлось брать с другого компьютера файл библиотеки для анализа и запускать его прямо в Excel при низком уровне безопасности защиты от макровирусов (высокий и средний уровни не дают библиотеке запуститься). Тогда пакет анализа становится доступным. Вот потом, после повторного открытия файла приходится повторять заново. И еще. При проблемах с установкой пакета анализа выдавалось сообщение о необходимости поставить профессиональный выпуск Офиса. Получается, что в обычном наборе этого нет. Как-то непродуманно

*Добавлено через 51 секунду*

Поделюсь своими наработками в решении этого вопроса. Пришлось брать с другого компьютера файл библиотеки для анализа и запускать его прямо в Excel при низком уровне безопасности защиты от макровирусов (высокий и средний уровни не дают библиотеке запуститься). Тогда пакет анализа становится доступным. Вот потом, после повторного открытия файла приходится повторять заново. И еще. При проблемах с установкой пакета анализа выдавалось сообщение о необходимости поставить профессиональный выпуск Офиса. Получается, что в обычном наборе этого нет. Как-то непродуманно для такого нужного компонента программ

----------

